# Mallow herb



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I use the word herb because searches will go much better for you putting it in the search. Mallow comes in a few forms but is used the same way. It is a common weed in many areas and the claimed uses of it have been up held by modern science. This is just another of the common weeds that grow here on our farm we are getting to know and finding they have much to offer us.
I am post just one link I figure if it gets your interest you will find more.

Herbs-Treat and Taste: MALLOW - A SOOTHING HERB: HISTORY, HEALTH BENEFITS AND USES OF MALLOW: HOW TO MAKE MALLOW TISANE


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah! What better than a nice campfire and marshmallows!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine is planted right by the water faucet. Mallow has so many uses. The use Mallow and Nasturtium flowers in my salads.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. It's so pretty _and_ useful, I'm definitely going to have to get some growing here.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You can probably vape it. Easier than cooking it into a broth or poltice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> You can probably vape it. Easier than cooking it into a broth or poltice.


Funny you say that; I was looking around for more e-cig vaping selections.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Funny you say that; I was looking around for more e-cig vaping selections.


Think you would need to make a liquid infusion out of it do the e-cig thing. Sure could be vaped as is in a real vaporizer. 
Magic-Flight.com - Official Home of the Launch Box Vaporizer


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a friend who vapes some expensive chocolate juice. It doesnt give me a headache after the 3rd hit like the disposables do.

My NO2 came with a whole list of vaping temps for all sorts of things like garlic, rosemary, etc. The vaporizer means you can vape the essence out of the plant without all the hassle of cooking it up, which is essentially an old school way of extracting the active ingredients. Something to be considered for medical planning. Plants will still grow in most scenarios, but the pharmesutical industry would be the first casualty in an EOW scenario. People call it hippy medicine, but ill take it over no medicine at all.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

So your vaporizer doesn't need to have it in liquid form then? You can just shove garlic or thyme in there and vaporize it? The link says the stuff is good for :cough, sore throat.

Found this while looking to see what the vape temp would be for mallow: What other herbs have you tried in your vaporizer? | Page 3 | FC Vaporizer Review Forum


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

But I bet ya most of those vaporizers are used for the OTHER herb.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I use the word herb because searches will go much better for you putting it in the search. Mallow comes in a few forms but is used the same way. It is a common weed in many areas and the claimed uses of it have been up held by modern science. This is just another of the common weeds that grow here on our farm we are getting to know and finding they have much to offer us.
> I am post just one link I figure if it gets your interest you will find more.
> 
> Herbs-Treat and Taste: MALLOW - A SOOTHING HERB: HISTORY, HEALTH BENEFITS AND USES OF MALLOW: HOW TO MAKE MALLOW TISANE


Thank God Smitty! When I first glanced at your post I read it as: "Mellow Herb"! I thought "Oh shit! Smitty went off the deep end and went back to 1978 Jive talkin'!!!" Thank-you for a useful post and not the fear you initially struck in me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this the same thing?

This is what I have been taking:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes Denton it is. It is very easy to grow!


----------

